# Need Sub for Strip Mall in Maryland (Western)



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking for someone who can handle a shopping center off Garrett Hwy, in Oakland Maryland (ZIP-21550).

Please email me ASAP if your interested.

CLICK TO EMAIL ME


----------



## Tiller1240 (Dec 8, 2005)

Rob, 
Someone posted a message looking for work in western maryland. Here is the link to his post.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51029

Gary 
PerfiCut Lawn & Landscape, LLC


----------



## Kellyplow (Oct 10, 2007)

*If you are still looking*

I have plowed my community for 5 yrs. Looking at taking on some additional jobs. Located in Garrett County, MD.

I think the strip mall found they were still under a multi-year contract.

Kelly Snow Removal & Lawn Care
[email protected]


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a small mini strip mall, has about 5 shops. 1 - 2 hrs work. plus salting as needed

Call me if interested. 
443-220-5745


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats $ country. I live 1 county east and Garett co. is nasty weather, hell it probably snows there in august.
mike


----------



## Kellyplow (Oct 10, 2007)

Its been known to snow for July 4th.


----------

